# 21 Sources Of Protein For Vegetarians



## spnadmin (Oct 24, 2010)

By Sara Novak, Planet Green

The first response that you’ll likely get if you decide to become a vegetarian is “but how are you getting your protein?” And as more and more people go veg both for the health of the planet and in reaction to the sheer terror that factory farmed animals endure, it becomes evident that protein is available in a host of plant-based sources. How much protein do you really need? And what everyday sources provide ample amounts?

I eat seafood about once every two weeks at this point so the majority of my protein is plant-based. In the extensive research that I’ve done on the subject I’ve found that the protein requirements are about 47 grams a day for women and 56 grams a day for men. While it does vary according to weight, I try and get between 45 and 55 grams of protein per day. Another way to find out your protein needs are to take your body weight, divide it in half, and subtract 10.

I usually have three meals and one snack a day. To ensure I get enough protein each day, I separate my protein requirements into four meals and try and get between 10 and 15 grams per meal. A normal day for me looks like this: I have two local eggs for breakfast with a piece of toast. For lunch, I enjoy fresh local vegetables paired with 1 cup beans of some sort or maybe a homemade veggie burger. My snack is usually ¼ cup raw nuts followed by a balanced dinner with ample beans, lentils, soy, or dairy.

Protein Sources and How Much You Are Actually Getting By the Numbers

Beans, Nuts, Seeds

1 cup garbanzo beans 14.5 grams
1 cup pinto beans 12 grams
1 cup refried beans 15.5 grams
1 cup soybeans 28 grams
1 oz. cashews 4.4 grams
1 oz. peanuts 6.5 grams
1 oz. sesame seeds 6.5 grams
1 oz. pistachios 5.8 grams
1 cup tofu 22 grams
1 cup lentils 18 grams

Dairy

1 cup yogurt 13 grams
1 oz cheddar cheese 7.1 grams
1 egg 6 grams
1 cup cottage cheese 10 grams

Fruits and Vegetables

1 avocado 10 grams
1 cup broccoli 5 grams
1 cup spinach 5 grams
1 cup peas 9 grams
1 medium artichoke 4 grams
1 cup asparagus 5 grams
1 cup beet greens 3 grams





Read more: http://www.care2.com/greenliving/vegetarian-protein-sources.html#ixzz13JBHtDk0


----------



## hpannu (Oct 25, 2010)

I have been vegetarian for almost 25 years and eating regular Punjabi diet. My protein level came 8.0 g/dl in Sept2010 (accepted level is 6.2-8.3). Nothing to worry about when going vegetarian, Punjabi diet is very well balanced.
wahkaur


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 25, 2010)

I agree on the Punjabi diet completely. A balanced meal of Punjabi food leaves me completely satisfied, and only small portions are necessary. IMHO the balance is the trick to not being hungry 2 hours later or late at night before bed.


----------



## Randip Singh (Oct 25, 2010)

I would point out that the WESTERN vegetarian (as highlighted above _" A normal day for me looks like this: *I have two local eggs for  breakfast* with a piece of toast. For lunch, I enjoy fresh local  vegetables paired with 1 cup beans of some sort or maybe a homemade  veggie burger. My snack is usually ¼ cup raw nuts followed by a balanced  dinner with ample beans, lentils, soy, or dairy."_) eats eggs which is FAR more balanced than Indian Lacto Vegetarians which have no eggs and tend to suffer from a lot of B12 and Iron deficiencies.


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 25, 2010)

Randip ji

The veg diet without eggs and dairy is called vegan on our side of the Atlantic. I do not know about UK. And yes it is possible to develop serious nutrient deficiencies if a vegan diet is not perfectly planned and balanced.

Veg and dairy only would be lacto-vegetarian on our end. Veg and egg and dairy would be ovo-lacto-vegetarian. I works like a kind of continuum.


----------



## Ishna (Oct 25, 2010)

May I ask what protein ingredients would be in a typical Punjabi diet?

I've been a vegetarian (by personal choice) for three and a half years now and try to eat a wide variety of foods and foods which are supplemented with iron, ie. "fake" meats.  I also have savoury yeast flakes sometimes (B12), eat eggs and milk (though thinking about removing milk).  For protein I tend to cycle through tofu, lentils (red lentils, I'm having trouble bonding with green ones!), chickpeas (I looooove chickpeas) and occasionally "fake" meats.  I've tried quorn but I don't think it agrees with my tummy.

Ishna


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 25, 2010)

Recipes Home: Punjabi Receipes

PUNJABI FOOD RECIPES

Punjabi Recipes


Punjab is a northern state of India and is very popular for its rich food . Punjabi recipe is prepared in delicious gravy and punjabi parathas melted in butter/ ghee. Punjabi dishes is simple, healthy and yet has its own fascination. The famous dishes like matar paneer, dal makhani, parathas, bature, lassi are popular all over India. Following are few gems of punjabi cooking , hope you will like them.

For examples with recipes
http://www.indianfoodforever.com/punjabi/


----------



## Randip Singh (Oct 26, 2010)

spnadmin said:


> Randip ji
> 
> The veg diet without eggs and dairy is called vegan on our side of the Atlantic. I do not know about UK. And yes it is possible to develop serious nutrient deficiencies if a vegan diet is not perfectly planned and balanced.
> 
> Veg and dairy only would be lacto-vegetarian on our end. Veg and egg and dairy would be ovo-lacto-vegetarian. I works like a kind of continuum.


 
Ironically the Indian Veg diet is not very healthy as much it contains Paneer (cheese), milk, fried stuff and butter. The Indian Tandoor in contrast totaly zaps fat from meat and makes it very very lean.

Indians tend not to be Vegans because they have a lot milk, cheese and butter.


----------



## Randip Singh (Oct 26, 2010)

Ishna said:


> May I ask what protein ingredients would be in a typical Punjabi diet?
> 
> I've been a vegetarian (by personal choice) for three and a half years now and try to eat a wide variety of foods and foods which are supplemented with iron, ie. "fake" meats. I also have savoury yeast flakes sometimes (B12), eat eggs and milk (though thinking about removing milk). For protein I tend to cycle through tofu, lentils (red lentils, I'm having trouble bonding with green ones!), chickpeas (I looooove chickpeas) and occasionally "fake" meats. I've tried quorn but I don't think it agrees with my tummy.
> 
> Ishna


 
Don't remove milk. That is vital for balance. Despite people raving about Soya milk, experience has shown me it to be a poor substitue. Good to see you eat eggs.


----------



## Ishna (Oct 26, 2010)

I've heard that soy is bad for you unless it's fermented as in tofu.

I don't like dairy because of the cruelty factor in commercial dairy enterprise.  If I had my own cow, or had access to small-scale dairy farms where quality and humanity are more important than quantity and profit.  I agree with you though that it is important for maintaining balance.

Eggs are interesting but from an ethical stand-point I see nothing wrong with eating the eggs my friend's chickens lay in her backyard.  The chicken is going to make eggs regardless whether they're fertilized or not, I figure.

Interesting to hear about the tandoor.  Myself, I'm a sucker for anything paneer...  Mmmm, paneer...  *insert drooly smiley here*

Ishna


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 26, 2010)

This thread is about protein sources. So we don't want to go in the direction of a debate about cruelty to animals. A gentle  comment only. But the topic of eating meat tends to ignite quickly and one word leads to another. The intent of the thread starting article was to take a look at protein sources. Thanks.


----------



## jameswilliam (Nov 18, 2010)

Whole grains are an important source of protein, but the queen of the whole grain when it comes to protein, quinoa. Unlike many sources of vegetable protein, quinoa contains all the essential amino acids, making its a complete protein.


----------



## findingmyway (Nov 23, 2010)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Protein          Content of Nuts[/FONT]*

Please note: all protein          values are approximate​ 
*Nuts (1oz) * *Protein (g)*​ Almonds 6.03g Brazil Nuts 4.07g Cashew Nuts 4.34g Hazel Nuts 4.24g Macadamia Nuts 2.21g Pecans 2.6g Peanuts 6.71g Walnuts 4.32g

http://www.annecollins.com/protein_diet/protein-nuts.htm

A handful of mixed nuts covers pretty much anything you need from animal sources but you do need a variety as each type differs.


----------

